# Mojo vs baby mojo?



## kyle&amp;nelli (Mar 20, 2009)

Which do you like and why? Regular mojo has bigger sings. Baby mojo is half the price. Two baby mojos or one regular? I aslo see the regular mojo used to come with aluminum wings and the new ones are plastic. What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## waterfowl wingnut (Sep 19, 2009)

From my experience, I think those baby mojos are the way to go for field hunting. Super quiet and have yet to have a problem with them in heavy winds. I really want to figure out how to look 3 or 4 of them up to a single switch so im not running around my spread trying to turn them off when honkers come in.


----------



## swdance (Jul 12, 2011)

I would rather the old mojo with the metal wings.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

if your looking for something that will last buy yourself lucky ducks. the quality difference is huge.


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

I agree that the lucky ducks are awesom. We have some that are A 9 years old, never had a problem. When I try to run my battery down to zero for an end of the year full charge, it runs for 30 hours or so before it dies. That said we did buy one baby mojo and one regular mojo this year, we got a great price. The baby's run of regular AA batteries, I think real cold weather would impact their performance. We are going to experiment running the big with the small to simulate different size birds coming in.


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

I run 5 Baby Mojo's and 1 Teal with the new plastic magnetic wings ( best investment I made ). They have held up great for the last 4 years with out any problems. The only reason I run the plastic wings is because with the old metal wings on the regular Mojo's they seemed to get bent up alot easier and would vibrate alot and make a ton of noice. The magnetic wings are alot faster to set up and easier to assemble in the dark instead of screwing in a stupid thumb screw. Im not sure where Bodycount bought his, but mine do not run on AA batteries mine are ran off of 9 volt rechargeables that last for about 14 hrs on a full charge and have yet to replace them. JMO!!! :wink: :wink: 
:beer:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> mine are ran off of 9 volt rechargeables


 or 6 volt like most spinners come with?? I had baby mojos but on really windy days the wings would get stopped, had 2 wings(plastic part of wing that extends past the metal rod) break in extreme cold,and(at the time,not sure about now) they couldn't be setup with factory remote on/off. Now I have regular mojos with metal wings with factory remotes that Cabelas had on clearance last year for $69. I think they figured the price was wrong after a couple of hours cause the price was "adjusted" the next day *after* I ordered. :thumb: Like my mojos but have heard nothing but good from lucky spinners too.

Alex


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

ooops yes 6 volt...Damn fat fingers :lol: :lol: hit the wrong button on the number pad :beer:


----------



## N.F.A.T (Aug 18, 2011)

We run both to be honest, 1 mojo drake with a baby mojo twin pack. Seems to work well, I dont think it makes much of a difference which ones you choose, mojo, baby mojo, lucky duck, you can and will kill birds over all of them.


----------

